# SAR brag!



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Holly and I passed our NNDDA certification test a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't have time to get a pic until last night. Here she is with her certificate! We are now an "official" search and rescue team!

What are you doing mom?









Can I please get off the couch now? Jaga has my toy!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Hubby still working huh? lol


Looks like she could care less, but I'm














for you two!

Now a pic of the both of you together!

She's looking really good Emily!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

How very exciting for you two!
GOOD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well done! 

Another







from Lil Bro Jethro!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you! We







Holly

And yeah, DH is still working. He's off tomorrow!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations...that's GREAT.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Emily, I've congratulated you a few times already. But now Gala wants to congratulate her sister Holly for a job well done!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!

Congrats to you guys!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------

